# Wagner Power Tex Texture Sprayer



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone have one or ever use one? Debating between this and the Marshalltown Enforcer for an upcoming hotel remodel.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Well never mind, I'm going with the Enforcer lol.


----------



## siddle (Apr 11, 2011)

We do use the Wagner Power Tex texture sprayer. However, it's a lot harder to spray on a consistent texture pattern.


----------

